# Cimarron 45/70 (replica of old sharps model)



## Browning14 (Jul 18, 2011)

I won one of these at a DU banquet. Anybody know what it's worth or who might buy it. I have no use for it. Somebody once told me $800 but people act like I'm asking too much. Or if you know anyone I can contact about this gun, that would be great. Thanks for any help.


----------

